# This E-liquid just sound so amazing



## VapeSnow (24/4/15)

@johan I think this is up your alley



The Gentleman's Reserve

Our flagship e-liquid. This e-juice is a masterpiece. No expense was spared while creating this e-liquid. We agonized over the details down to every last drop to create something truly breathtaking. A full bodied, smooth vanilla almond flavor with coconut notes sitting on a kentucky bourbon base. When we're done brewing this e-liquid, our brewmasters carefully pour every ounce into toasted oak barrels. It is allowed to age, or steep, for 2 1/2 weeks, each day infusing the liquid with sophisticated oaky undertones


----------



## johan (24/4/15)

VapeSnow said:


> @johan I think this is up your alley
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am totally stumped here! what is my taste again?

PS: Its Friday and I'm far from a gentleman tonight

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## VapeSnow (24/4/15)

SCDP

Our Famous Apple Bourbon Whiskey flavored e-liquid. Vaping this liquid will give you the feeling of sitting back and relaxing at your desk all day, feeling like a true sir. You're pretty much the Don Draper of what you do anyways. When Peggy comes in, belittle her and say something to her that crushes her self worth. We dont need her getting too cocky, we need her. Now, have another vape. Yeah, thats better. Take a few more puffs, then go take a 3 hour nap on the couch, you deserve it after all of the hard work you just did


----------



## VapeSnow (24/4/15)

Beaumont Reserve

This oak-aged e-juice has a distinct and sophisticated flavor profile inspired by very rare bourbon. The maturity it has achieved while aging is quite obvious when you take your first puffs. The inhale is a wonderfully smooth and rich blend of black cherry and almond, perfection only matched in class by a fine after dinner cognac. The smooth, oak flavor fuses with brown sugar before being complimented by a butterscotch exhale that will leave your mouth watering drag after drag. The oak barrels that we age this liquid in have been carefully hand-selected to imbue specific characteristics into this blend. Beaumont Reserve has been aged, or steeped, for over 2 1/2 weeks, each day maturing further into this spectacular flavor.


----------



## VapeSnow (24/4/15)

johan said:


> I am totally stumped here! what is my taste again?
> 
> PS: Its Friday and I'm far from a gentleman tonight


If I'm not mistaken I remember you said you love your Cognac and bourbon e-liquids or am I wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (24/4/15)

Apologies for my ignorance, but who is "we" or "our" you are feckin talking about? Who is the brand you promoting?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## johan (24/4/15)

VapeSnow said:


> If I'm not mistaken I remember you said you love your Cognac and bourbon e-liquids or am I wrong.



You are 100% correct - but I'm still a mushroom?


----------



## VapeSnow (24/4/15)

johan said:


> Apologies for my ignorance, but who is "we" or "our" you are feckin talking about? Who is the brand you promoting?


I'm not promoting anything. This is just a e-liquid that I stumbled on to. 

It's the steam co

Www.thesteamco.com

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (24/4/15)

haha lol @VapeSnow that came across as a bit condescending hahaha.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (24/4/15)

Thanks - why didn't you mention it in the 1'st place? - its Friday you know! and I'm drinking extra hard to make up for the the dry patches here in Pretoria .


----------



## VapeSnow (24/4/15)

Sprint said:


> haha lol @VapeSnow that came across as a bit condescending hahaha.


How is it condescending ?


----------



## VapeSnow (24/4/15)

johan said:


> Thanks - why didn't you mention it in the 1'st place? - its Friday you know! and I'm drinking extra hard to make up for the the dry patches here in Pretoria .


Sorry my mistake. Hope it something you would like and the prices are really good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (24/4/15)

I think my comment was off the cuff please don't take offence. I meant that you came out of the left field and Johan might not have caught you intentions immediately... Just a Friday night man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow (24/4/15)

Sprint said:


> I think my comment was off the cuff please don't take offence. I meant that you came out of the left field and Johan might not have caught you intentions immediately... Just a Friday night man


@Sprint I haven't take any offence. 

My own fault for not being more clear

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate (24/4/15)

I like the sound of it,I don't like Whisky or Whiskey but I've been known to sample a glass or two of Bourbon.
I like coconut,now how do I get my hands on some to try.


----------



## johan (24/4/15)

Genosmate said:


> I like the sound of it,I don't like Whisky or Whiskey but I've been known to sample a glass or two of Bourbon.
> I like coconut,now how do I get my hands on some to try.



We do a groupy


----------



## VapeSnow (24/4/15)

Genosmate said:


> I like the sound of it,I don't like Whisky or Whiskey but I've been known to sample a glass or two of Bourbon.
> I like coconut,now how do I get my hands on some to try.


Here is a link to that flavor and it's $19,99 for a 30ml. 

http://www.thesteamco.com/collections/e-liquid/products/the-gentlemans-reserve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (24/4/15)

johan said:


> We do a groupy


Can do Johan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (24/4/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Here is a link to that flavor and it's $19,99 for a 30ml.
> 
> http://www.thesteamco.com/collections/e-liquid/products/the-gentlemans-reserve


Thanks,but I can't find shipping info,but I'm doff on a good day!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow (24/4/15)

I also want in on this groupbuy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (24/4/15)

I think the mango mint can also be good. Never have I heard of a mango e-liquid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (24/4/15)

Eyes laaik wheski! Chairs!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (24/4/15)

TylerD said:


> Eyes laaik wheski! Chairs!



Tx for that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (24/4/15)

Ek is besig met 'n Whiskey en die.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (24/4/15)

This is a must to listen even its a mp3:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (24/4/15)

Seasick Steve is so awesome! His story is even cooler!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (24/4/15)

VapeSnow said:


> I think the mango mint can also be good. Never have I heard of a mango e-liquid.



Hi @VapeSnow 
Vapour Mountain makes a Mango juice
Check their latest special thread. R99 for 30ml
http://ecigssa.co.za/another-month-end-juice-special-at-vm-r99-30ml.t10950/


----------



## VapeSnow (24/4/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @VapeSnow
> Vapour Mountain makes a Mango juice
> Check their latest special thread. R99 for 30ml
> http://ecigssa.co.za/another-month-end-juice-special-at-vm-r99-30ml.t10950/


Thx @Siver this is a must try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (24/4/15)

good music dudes.


----------

